# Equine Art by Lora Speiser



## 3d equine (Dec 15, 2006)

Here are a couple of things..but you can go to my web site to look at a lot more  www.3dequine.com I just got married on November 25th so some of my images still have my last name of Ward. My last name is now Speiser.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

wow! I can't believe you make these! They are marvolous!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

These are lovely. Did you sculpt and paint or just paint? Either way these are talented pieces. Glad you shared!


----------



## 3d equine (Dec 15, 2006)

The paint horse has some resculpting on it by me and was painted by me... the first one was sculpted by Stacy Tumlinson, painted by me. Here is one of My Original Sculptures, I sculpted him from scratch and then had him cast in a limited edition, His name is Heart Breaker and he was painted by me  in 2005


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Lovely!
My boyfriend sculpts as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

They are beautiful, Heartbreaker is gorgeous!


----------



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

Beautiful! I'm learning to paint in acrilics, and also how to prep. I just got the Bailador resin to paint, i'll post pictures when he's done. 
Here is a picture of a painted one (not by me)well the URL anyways...  
http://www.storybookstable.com/Photos/Gallery/Grey/BailadorGrey.jpg[/img]


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Those are really beautifully done. You have a lot of talent! *claps and gives them all a purple ribbon* By the way, how long does it take you to paint one horse?


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

you are so very talented!!!!


----------



## 3d equine (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you very much everyone 

*aerogeek*
Bailador is a really rough resin, I have one I have been trying to clean up for a while now. All the little chunks and critters on him drive me crazy. I have managed to smooth out a lot of it but there is a loooong way to go before I would even consider painting him and putting my name on him. He would not be my first choice for a starter resin LOL. Always remember, you are only as good as the products you use, Buy good quality paints, brushes, resins, and models....and practice a lot! Ive been oil painting for 30 years, model horses since 1991.

*Prince#Rider* It takes me about two weeks to a month or so to paint a horse, I paint in oils in many many very thin layers so that they are as smooth as frosted glass. If there is sculpting to be doneit sometimes takes me more time.[/b]


----------



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

*3D equine:
Thanx for the info! Yeah, i've been having trouble prepping him, but fortunattely i got a cleaner casting. I have a question though, on my resin there are like little holes that need to be fiilled in, and a big crack type thing in the middle of his back. What would i fill them all up with? Thanx in advance,
-Bryanna *


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

thats just


























wow !


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

3D Equine- What breed of horse is Heartbreaker? And is he doing the Spanish walk? Those models are AWSOME!! You've done a great job on them


----------



## RunicsGirl16 (Feb 13, 2007)

absolutely beautiful! I love the paints!


----------

